# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Φροντίδα κλωσσόπουλου χήνας

## andreas142

Γειά σας αγόρασα σήμερα 4 χήνες οι οποίες είναι κλωσσόπουλα! Είναι πολύ όμορφες και δεν με φοβούνται καθόλου! Τσιμπούν συνεχώς το χέρι μου αναζητώντας τροφή! Γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιες πληροφοριες φια την διατροφή τους και γενικότερα για την φροντίδα τους? Στο μαγαζί που τις πήρα ο ιδιοκτήτης μου είπε πως τρέφονται με φύραμα όμως επιδή δεν το εμπιστέυομαι ιδιαίτερα καθ' ότι αυτον το μόνο που το νοιάζει είναι να πουλήσει εσπεύσα να ανοίξω αυτό το θέμα . Μού εχουν πει αλλά παιδια πως η χήνα είναι πολύ καθαρό ζώο και δεν τρώει βρωμιές. ετσί τους έριξα πρασινάδα χορταριά και φύραμα . Αργότερα σκεύτομαι να τους πάρω και μία φουσκωτή πισινούλα για να κολυμπούν γιατι φαντάζομαι πως έχουν και την αάγκη να κωλυμπούν . Ισχύει οτί οι χήνες είναι οι φύλακες του κοτετσιού και κυνηγούν τα αρπακτικά? μπορούν να ζήσουν μαζί με τις κότες εάν έχουν μεγαλώσει απο μικρά μαζί ή εάν ξαφνικά συνυπάρξουν μεγάλα θα  κάνουν επίθεση στις κότες? Τα αυγά τις χήνας τρώγονται? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## tonis!

πρωτον επρεπε πριν αγορασεις χηνες να μαθεις για αυτες,δευτερον σε ποιο κλουβι της εβαλες ? εφτιαξες καινουριο?τρειτον ναι ισχει οτι ειναι οι φυλακες του κοτετσιου διωχνουν ακομη και φιδια και καποιοι λενε οτι ειναι πιο πιστες στον ιδιοκτητη τους ακομη και απο σκυλο!δες εδω http://www.ftiaxno.gr/2010/02/blog-post_6977.html

----------


## andreas142

Αντώνη σ ΄ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες σου! Εκπληκτικό κυνηγούν τα φίδια! τα ποντίκια και τους αρουραίους τα δίωχνουν γνωρίζει κανείς? τις εβαλλά σε ενά πολύ καλό κλουβί που εχώ φτιάξει και έχουν απολύτη ασφάλεια απο αρπακτικά εώς ώτου μεγαλώσουν και κυνηγούν οι ίδιες τα αρπακτικά. τις αγόρασα 14 ευρω την κάθε μία

----------


## andreas142

Όταν έχετε καλεσμένους και θέλετε να τους πουλήσετε μούρη, με ένα ασυνήθιστο αλλά εξαίσιο έδεσμα, θα πάτε στον Εθνικό κήπο και θα κρατάτε μαζί σας κουλούρια και θα κάνετε ότι ταΐζετε τις χήνες, μη φοβάστε, ο φύλακας ή θα κοιμάται ή δεν θάχει έρθει καθόλου καθ’ ότι δημόσιος υπάλληλος, όταν λοιπόν έρθει το πουλί να φάει το κουλούρι που του πετάξατε, (πονηροί και τρισάθλιοι), το γραπώνετε και το πάτε σπίτι για τη θυσία προς τον Ξένιο Δία

----------


## demis

Εγω απο πουλερικα το μονο που τρωω ειναι το κοτοπουλο και τη γαλοπουλα.. Ουτε κουνελι εχω φαει ποτε αλλα αυτο ειναι ασχετο!

----------


## tonis!



----------


## tonis!



----------


## andreas142

πολύ ωραία τα βιντεάκια σου Τόνη

----------


## andreas142

Γειά σας !Έμαθα πως στις χήνες αρέσει να βόσκουν οπότε κάθε μέρα τις βγάζω απο το κλούβι τους για να περπατήσουν και να βοσκήσουν χορτάρι κυριολεκτικά ότι πράσινο βρούν το εξαφανίζουν σαν χορτοκοπτικά μηχανίματα



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## andreas142

Γειά σας ! οι 4 χήνες μου εχούν μεγαλώσει αρκετά έχουν το μέγεθός τις κότας πλέον και αποφάσισα εδώ και 3 μέρες να τις βγάλω απο το κλουβί τους όμως παρ΄ότι συνήπαρξη τους με τις κότες είναι αρμονική το βράδυ αρνούνται να μπουν μέσα στο κοτέτσι με αποτέλεσμα να τις βάζω εδώ και τρείς μέρες κυνηγώντας αυτές. Έχω διαβάσει εδώ στο φόρουμ πως οι χήνες κουρνίαζουν μαζί με τις κότες δηλάδη ΄δέχονται το κοτέτσι . Μήπως με το καιρό θα συνηθίσουν και θα εισέρχονταί μόνες τους εντός του κοτετσιού γνωρίζει κανείς να μου πεί?

----------


## andreas142

Οι χήνες μου έγιναν τεράστιες είναι κατάλευκές δεν γνωρίζω όμως εάν είναι αρσενικές ή θυλικές μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει?φαίνεται κάτι απο τις φωτογρφίες?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## andreas142

Παιδιά μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πως ξεχωρίζουμε το φύλλο στις χήνες ?

----------


## Gull

αν την κραταω μπορω να τη σεξαρω.ψαχουλευεις λιγο την αμαρα...τα υδροβια εχουν κατι σαν πεος.

----------


## serafeim

οταν λες αμαρα εννοεις πανω απο την ουτα τους που εχουν ενα εξογκοματακι? τα ρασενικα παντα!!

----------


## andreas142

H αμάρα τι είναι?

----------


## Paul

Αμαρα λεγεται το μερος του σωματος της χηνας απ οπου γενναει τα αυγα και κανει απο το ιδιο μερος της ακαθαρσιες της, κοινως ο πισινος της χηνας :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mitsman

Σε ολα τα πτηνα ετσι ονομαζεται ειναι η πασα αληθεια!!!!
 ::

----------


## andreas142

αυγά πάντως δεν έχουν κάνει ακόμα οι χήνες! τον Απρίλιο τις πήρα

----------


## souricat

Ενάς άλλος τρόπος να ξεχωρίσεις το φύλλο στις χήνες εφόσον έχουν την ίδια ηλικία είναι το μέγεθος.Τα αρσενικά είναι πιο μεγαλόσωμα και με ποιό χοντά πόδια.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Επισεις η αρσενικες εχουν πιο ψηλο λαιμο!

----------


## Paul

Σχετικα με τα αυγα, εγω παλιοτερα που ειχα περιπου 20 χηνες (γκρι χρωματος) εβρισκα το πολυ 10 αυγα χηνας το χρονο δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο δεν καναν πολλα αυγα. Επισης μολονοτι ηταν γκρι (λενε οτι οι γκρι χηνες κλωσσανε) δεν κλωσσουσαν ποτε, ολη μερα τρωγανε και κανανε μπανιο στην λιμνουλα τους. Γενικα, για να εχεις φυσιολογικη επωαση στις χηνες πρεπει να γνωριζεις πολυ καλα το αντικειμενο. Εγω στην παρουσα φαση θα ηθελα να παρω ενα ζευγαρι, διοτι λενε οτι τρωνε τα φιδια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Γεια σας,ειδα αυτο το θεμα και ειπα να πω δυο λογακια μιας και ο θειος μου εχει 10 χηνες. Οι 8 ειναι καταλευκες (κοινες χηνες),ενας ειναι καναδεζικος και τα δυο μωρα (διαασταυρωση καναδεζικου με ασπρη χηνα) οπου μπορεσαν να εκκολαπτουν (ασχετα αν γεννηθηκαν γυρο στα 18 αυγα σε δυο φωλιες)- (ειναι και τα δυο παιδια του κορνιλιου-καναδεζικος- και ειναι απσρα με καφε απαλο στα φτερα)  Οριστε φωτογραφιες του Κορνιλιου-καναδεζικος :     ( *καποιος μοδ αν γινεται να τις κανει να φαινονται κανονικα; )  Τελος παντων,οι χηνες γεννανε απο μια εως και δυο γεννες τον Απριλιο και Μαϊο και μετα ξανα τον Οκτωβριο με τον Δεκεμβριο (Δεν μπορεσα να παω οταν επισκεφτηκα το χωριο γιατι ειναι στους προποδες του Ολυμπου και εβρεχε-ολα ηταν λασπες) και για να γεννησουν θελουν να νιωθουν ''ελευθερες'',δηλαδι θελουν ενα μερος με μεγαλη εκταση.  Εμεις τις εχουμε σε αυτο το κτημα.      ( *Μπορει καποιο mod να τις κανει να φαινονται κανονικα; )  Φιλικα Ευθυμης  :Happy:

----------


## andreas142

Eγώ πιστεύω πως οι δύο μου χήνες είναι σύγουρα θυλικές! είναι κοντές και έχουν πάνω κάτω το ίδιο ύψος .δέν κάνουν πολύ θόρυβο που λένε ότι ξεσηκώνουν τον κόσμο

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι,οταν καποιον τον ξερουν δεν φωναζουν αλλα οταν βλεπουν κατι αγνωστο ξεσικωνουν τον τοπο...

Να φανταστεις στις πρωτες επισκεψεις μου στο χωραφι μας με τον θειο ξεσικωσααν τον τοπο!!!!Δεν μπορουσες να κατσεις με αυτον τον θορυβο!  :Animal0019: Σου ερχοταν να φυγεις τρεχοντας!

----------


## andreas142

έχουν πλάκα οι χήνες όταν πάω στο χωράφι και κάθομαι με πλησίαζουν δειλά δειλά και απο μία απόσταση ασφαλέιας για αυτές με κοιτούν ακίνητες

----------


## vagelis76

οκ οι φώτο Ευθύμη !!!
Ωραία πουλιά , πολύ της χρησιμοποιούν ως φύλακες......

----------


## souricat

> Γεια σας,ειδα αυτο το θεμα και ειπα να πω δυο λογακια μιας και ο θειος μου εχει 10 χηνες.
> Οι 8 ειναι καταλευκες (κοινες χηνες),ενας ειναι καναδεζικος και τα δυο μωρα (διαασταυρωση καναδεζικου με ασπρη χηνα) οπου μπορεσαν να εκκολαπτουν (ασχετα αν γεννηθηκαν γυρο στα 18 αυγα σε δυο φωλιες)- (ειναι και τα δυο παιδια του κορνιλιου-καναδεζικος- και ειναι απσρα με καφε απαλο στα φτερα)
> 
> Οριστε φωτογραφιες του Κορνιλιου-καναδεζικος :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ο Κορνήλιος μάλλον για African Geese μου μοιάζει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Δικιο εχεις Θοδωρη!!!!

 (Φωτογραφια απο το internet)

Μαλλον ειναι μικρος σε ηλικια και και δεν εχει βγει αυτο που κρεμεται κατο απο το ραμφος  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ο κορνιλιος εινα μικρος σε ηλικια.Προπερσυ τον πηραμε και φετος αφησε ''εγκυο''την πρωτη του γιναικα οπου εβγαλε 2 μικρα απο τα 8 περιπου αυγα....

Ηταν να βγουν κι' αλλα....οταν ακουμπισαμε ενα αυγο το μικρο μεσα κουνιοταν πολυ εντονα....αλλα την αλλη μερα κατι τις αναστατωσε και πεταξαν ολα τα αυγα εξω απο την φωλια!

----------


## panos70

νομιζω πως δεν κανει να πιανεις τα αυγα τους γιατι το καταλαβαινουν και τα παρατανε

----------


## andreas142

Πολύ ωραίες χήνες! είναι άγριες τσιμπούν τα αλλά ζώα? οι δικές μου έχουν μεγαλώσει με κάτι κοκόρια και τα προστατευούν απο τα αλλά ζώα τις αλλές κότες και γενικά όταν πιάνω κάποιο κοκορά αυτές βγάζουν κραυγές εν ΑΝΤΙΘΈΣΗ ΜΕ το αν πι'άσω μία κότα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Τις εχουμε μονες τους σε εκεινο το κτημα.

Κυνηγαν αλλα ζωα οταν σκαρφαλωνουν πανω απο το φρακτη (πχ αλεπουδες,αμα μπουν μεσα τρεχα να σωσεις την αλεπου.Και οι δεκα ανοιγουν τα φτερα τους,βγαζουν κατι αγριογκαριδες και τρεχου προς την αλεπου,εν το μεταξυ,οι αλεπου τα εχει παιξει.Μια φορα οταν ειχαμε μονο τοο κορνιλιο και δυο μικρα παπακια,ο Κορνιλιος δεν αφηνε κανεναν να τα ακουμπισει!) τα κυνηγαει μεχρι να φυγουν!

Αχ,τι μου θυμυσες,εχει πεταξει μια φορα ο Κορνιλιος επειδι φυσουσε και τον βρηκαμε ενα,εναμιση χιλιομετρα μακρυα απο το κτημα!!!Απιστευτη ιστορια!!!

Για τα αυγα ξερεις τη,ηταν μια θυληκια χηνα και δεν ολα επερνε τα μικρα με το ραμφος και τα εκανε εναεριες πτησεις!Τα σκληραγωγουσε.Αλλες φορες πηγαινε και εδιωχνε απο αλλη φωλια τη χηνα που κλωσσουσε και καθοταν αυτη πανω στα αυγα (Να τις εβλεπες να καθονται μαζι σε μια φωλια,ελεγες τι γενεται εδω!?)

----------


## andreas142

μίλας σοβαρά τόσο καλές στην φύλαξη είναι? εμένα δεν κάνουν επίθεση ούτε πετούν απλά βγάζουν εναν επιθετικό ήχο και πλησιάζουν αργά αργά αλλά δεν επιτίθονται σε ενά τόσο μεγάλο ζώο μόνο εκει που τις παίρνει όπως σε καμια κότα ή γάτα και αυτή απο μακρυά.είσαι πολύ τυχερός! μακάρι να είναι και οι δικές μου ζευγάρι αλλά δεν το βλέπω

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι τις εχω πετυχει να κυνηγανε διαφορα μικροσωμα ζωα. (Μια φορα ειδα αλεπου και μολις την ειδα εξαφανιστικε.)

Οταν ειχαμε 3 φραγκοκοτες μεσα μπηκε η αλεπου αλλα επειδι ειναι τεραστιος χωρος εκει που τις εχω δεν μπορουν να την κυνηγανε σε ολο το μερος κι ετσι τις εφαγε.Κριμα..  :sad: 

Αμα ειναι ζευγαρι και σου κανουν μικρουλια ξερεις,καθε χρονο γεννανε  πολλες φορες (αλλα μην τις αφηνεις να γεννανε πολλες φορες,γιατι και αυτες καπως εξαντλουνται.) και θα γεμισεις μετα.Κι εμας οι χηνες πρωτη φορα γεννησαν και δεν πολυ ηξεραν.Γι' αυτο μπορεσαν και βγηκαν μονο δυο μικρα.

Βαλε δυο φωτογραφιες απο τις χηνες.( Για να καταλαβεις αν ειναι αρσενικες ή θηλυκες,οταν τους κοψεις τα φτερα,θα ψαχουλεψεις λιγο κοντα στην αμαρα τους,τα αρσενικα εχουν ενα εξογκοματακι πολυ μικρο,ενω τα θηλυκα λυπει.  :Happy:  )

----------


## souricat

Γενικά η συμπεριφορά τους εξαρτάται από τη ράτσα άλλα και από το περιβάλλον που έχουν μεγαλωσει.Εγώ έχω χήνες Τουλούζης και από οτι έχω διαπιστώσει πρόκειται για σχετικά ήσυχες και ήπιου χαρακτήρα χήνες σε αντίθεση με τισ κοινές λευκές χήνες.Επίσης όσο πιο πολλές χήνες είναι μαζί τόσο περισότερο φασαρία κάνουν .

----------


## Efthimis98

Υπαρχουν αρκετα ειδη χηνας.Το καθε ειδος χηνας διαφερει σε προσωπικοτητα (οχι ολα του ειδους,αλλα κατα ενα μεσο ορο),μορφη (χρωματα) και συνηθειες.


Υπαρχουν ομως και διασταυρωμενες χηνες,οπως για παραδειγμα εχω κι εγω στο χωριο.Ειναι διασταυρομενες με Αφρικανικη χηνα (αρσενικος) και λευκη κοινη χηνα (θηλυκια).Το μικρο τωρα εχει παρει τα χρωματα και απο τους δυο γονεις.Εχει καφε απαλο στα φτερα (πηρε καφε απαλο ενω ο πατερας του εχει καφε σκουρο-ετσι πηρε το λευκο και το καφε σκουρο και το εκανα ανοιχτο καφε- και τα υπολοιπα φτερα ειναι απρα.) και στα υπολοιπα ειναι ασπρο.Τωρα ομως δεν ξερουμε αν κατω απο το ''μυτη'' θα βγαλει εκεινο το πραγμα που κρεμει στις Αφρικανικες χηνες.


Ερωτηση:

Ο Αφρικανικος σε ποσο χρονια βγαζει αυτο που κρεμεται;

----------


## andreascrete

> Υπαρχουν αρκετα ειδη χηνας.Το καθε ειδος χηνας διαφερει σε προσωπικοτητα (οχι ολα του ειδους,αλλα κατα ενα μεσο ορο),μορφη (χρωματα) και συνηθειες.
> 
> 
> Υπαρχουν ομως και διασταυρωμενες χηνες,οπως για παραδειγμα εχω κι εγω στο χωριο.Ειναι διασταυρομενες με Αφρικανικη χηνα (αρσενικος) και λευκη κοινη χηνα (θηλυκια).Το μικρο τωρα εχει παρει τα χρωματα και απο τους δυο γονεις.Εχει καφε απαλο στα φτερα (πηρε καφε απαλο ενω ο πατερας του εχει καφε σκουρο-ετσι πηρε το λευκο και το καφε σκουρο και το εκανα ανοιχτο καφε- και τα υπολοιπα φτερα ειναι απρα.) και στα υπολοιπα ειναι ασπρο.Τωρα ομως δεν ξερουμε αν κατω απο το ''μυτη'' θα βγαλει εκεινο το πραγμα που κρεμει στις Αφρικανικες χηνες.
> 
> 
> Ερωτηση:
> 
> Ο Αφρικανικος σε ποσο χρονια βγαζει αυτο που κρεμεται;


Εσένα ο χήνος είναι διασταύρωση με αφρικάνικη οπότε και δεν έχει μαύρο ράμφος ούτε και θα βγάλει το λειρί που έχει η αφρικάνικη χήνα.

----------

